# STB cannot retune to BBC1 or BBC2



## Hustiniano (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi
I have been away for a week and come back to find the channel retune must have happened in the London area whilst I was away. I retuned my TV and all is fine. But on doing an automatic retune on my Thomson STB feeding the Tivo I can no longer receive BBC1 or BBC2 to my Tivo. The same aerial feeds my TV and that can still get BBC1 and BBC2. I have tried connecting the arial cable directly to the STB (rather than via the splitter I normally use) but to no avail

I have tried doing a manual scan on the STB for channel 23 at 490,000 but no BBC1 or BBC2 are found

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

What is the model of the STB?


----------



## Hustiniano (Nov 4, 2002)

steveroe said:


> What is the model of the STB?


It is a Thomson DT 11002 - at least that is the only number I can se anywhere on the box other than the serial number


----------



## Duncan (Nov 1, 2002)

It sounds to me as though your box doesn't support the new transmission modes. I don't know the details of the London switch-over, but I think that the BBC A transponder will have switched over to 8k/64QAM during the first stage of switch-over. The other muxes will all change to that mode on April 18th at which point I think your stb will be useless.
http://www.digitaluk.co.uk/transmitternetwork/transmitter_groups/crystal_palace has the second stage details.


----------



## Hustiniano (Nov 4, 2002)

Duncan said:


> It sounds to me as though your box doesn't support the new transmission modes. I don't know the details of the London switch-over, but I think that the BBC A transponder will have switched over to 8k/64QAM during the first stage of switch-over. The other muxes will all change to that mode on April 18th at which point I think your stb will be useless.
> http://www.digitaluk.co.uk/transmitternetwork/transmitter_groups/crystal_palace has the second stage details.


Thanks Duncan
Within the STB menu I have tried to "manually tune" and I am offered the option to choose 2K or 8K, so I choose 8k on channel 23 at 490,000, but still do not find BBC1 or 2. Do you know if there is there another setting I need to change?


----------



## Hustiniano (Nov 4, 2002)

Hustiniano said:


> It is a Thomson DT 11002 - at least that is the only number I can se anywhere on the box other than the serial number


Actually, I realise now that the model is a Thomson DTI 1002


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Have a look at the London DSO thread on Digital Spy
http://forums.digitalspy.co.uk/showthread.php?t=1648125


----------



## Major dude (Oct 28, 2002)

My Mother in Law's STB retuned okay but she now has no subtitles on BBC2 or BBC News 24.

It is a Grundig GT1500, any ideas?


----------

